# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Slicer for PowerSpec Ultra... Experiences with Simplify 3D?

## Typh00n

I've had my PowerSpec 3D Ultra ( < clone of FlashForge Creator Pro < Makerbot Replicator 2X) for about 4 months, and so far I've had a pretty good experience with it for it being my first printer.

I haven't really had massive issues with the software included with the printer...but after understanding how everything worked...PowerPrint (with Slic3r engine) just seems a little too watered down in terms of features and usability.

I've heard from the grapevine that a better software will MOST DEFINITELY will _allow_ for better quality prints... and after reading a little bit, and having saved up the past several months, I recently purchased Simplify 3D, and I'm now currently digging through every ounce of information that I can in it.

Is there anyone that has a personal experience with the PowerSpec Ultra, FlashForge Creator Pro, or the Replicator 2X that would like to share their experiences from switching to Simplify 3D? Currently waiting on a print before I attempt to print the same exact thing with the new software to see how it does.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

